# King Size Bed



## WoodLove (Mar 20, 2013)

This is the first bed Ive built that was not for a one of my family members. The customer wanted a king sized bed with shelving, power outlets, and lighting and in one unit. This is the desing I came up with and even included some hidden gun storage on the bottom shelves. The build is hard maple and sipo mahogany, with some S. African Movingui veneer as a nice figured contrast. I hope ya like it..... I just want my shop back..... this thing is BIG. It heads to it's new home in north Georgia this Saturday. The finish is clear poly.

[attachment=20950]

[attachment=20951]

[attachment=20952]

[attachment=20953]

....... I'll post pics of the footboard once it's sanded and finished.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice. I like all the features.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jaime you are awesome. Great bed.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 20, 2013)

great job jamie looks good  duckman


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2013)

Nicely done Jamie. If it were my bed I'd fill the bookshelves with various species of wood blocks to look at, at night.


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 20, 2013)

my guess is that there would be some FBE on those shelves from your secret stash...... lol

The footboard will be less dramatic..... but it will be maple and mahogany as well

and the rails will be solid maple.....


----------



## GROOVY (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow that is nice like the secret door, and wonder about the electrical outlets


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 20, 2013)

the outter two outlets are for their alarm clocks. the inner two outlets are for their cell phones and Ipads..... I used to wire residential homes so I know the power used in these outlets is no more than a regular bedroom. It simply consolidates and the personal energy consuming goodies we have nowadays.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 20, 2013)

Great wood selection, well built too.


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks great Jamie! I tell you what cell phone pics don't do it any justice


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 23, 2013)

Well guys and gals...... this bed is completed and loaded on a trailer headed to its new home in north Georgia...... I have space again to move around the shop and its time to turn the peppermills I offered in various trades...... Here are some pics of the finished bed right before it was covered in moving blankets and loaded. 

[attachment=21214]

[attachment=21215]

[attachment=21216]

[attachment=21217]


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2013)

That's cool! Wired, built in lights, well done.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice job. Very cool.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 30, 2013)

that is awesome! man I'd love to have a bed like that


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 30, 2013)

well I would build another one for the right price......lololol


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a bed on my list of things to build I like the hiden compartments


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 5, 2013)

that is definitely a nice feature to have...... i used piano hinges and the spring loaded magnetic door catches on the door....... I would build another one...... but I would charge ALOT more..... they were very close friends so I gave them a deal...... luckily I made a little bit on it....


----------

